# Very odd bowel behaviour



## steffiegirl (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm new to this site and I'm writing concerning my husband.

One day (this week) he said he was very constipated and the following few days he had diarrhea. He said he left work as he felt drained (I bet he did). I don't know what to tell him as I am usually good at suggesting things. He works in Norway and is there for 2 weeks at a time and he's been doing this for years, so it's not a change of diet. I'm wondering if it's just something he ate.

He had a colonoscopy a couple of years ago and all was good.

Any suggestions ?

Steff


----------



## Teresa Legassick (Sep 19, 2016)

even if you are constipated you can still have feacal leakage around the bung up,like a cork letting the overflow out.


----------



## APR (Jul 15, 2015)

I have definitely found that diarrhea can happen while being constipated. To varying degrees, I virtually always have diarrhea. But sometimes only a small amount is coming out at a time, so I'm still constipated. When I'm very constipated, I will have less bouts of diarrhea, or occasionally, it will become more solid (still very soft, but at least somewhat formed).

Maybe he has mixed/alternative IBS like I do. I have also had bad constipation, where after a certain point I get a bout of diarrhea that at least to a large extent relieves the constipation, and then the cycle starts all over again.

In my case, a daily dose of Miralax seems to help to some extent. When I'm having days of serious diarrhea, it seems counterproductive to be taking Miralax [a laxative], but if I skip doses of Miralax I risk a major episode of constipation.

He might want to at least give daily dosing of Miralax a try. It is not as harsh as stimulant laxatives and you can take it daily, unlike stimulant laxatives.


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

kidney beans, salt, and cayenne pepper eat them at 12:00 noon they will target the large intestine and kidney with this timing. Eat a good amount, chew well saliva enough like usual people Good luck!

Add extra KO to his issue, add artichokes and pumpkin seeds to that combo.


----------

